# schneiden + komprimieren



## Keule (11. April 2003)

hi,
habe eben nen tv rip gemacht  .. 3 teile , werbung (zum teil drinne)
das ist jetzt ziemlich gute quali + gute größe.. wie schneide ich die sachen raus, ohne dass das video unter qualitätsverlust/größenverlust leidet?


----------



## El_Schubi (11. April 2003)

indem du deine aufnahme nicht komprimierst. kommt halt drauf an, was du damit machen willst. also videocd vhs, etc.
aber generell am besten bleibt die qualität wenn du während keinem deiner arbeitsschritte komprimierst.

mfg el


----------



## Keule (11. April 2003)

also beim capturen wurde das automatisch ins mpg format gemacht..  ich wollte das wahrscheinlich als SVCD machen oder halt ganz normal videosammlung fürn pc..aber soll nich viel größer sein als das original


----------



## goela (11. April 2003)

MPEG zu schneiden ist nicht so einfach. Du kannst MPEG nur Framegenau an den I-Frames schneiden. 

- Als Tool würde sich TMPEG anbieten. Nicht ganz so komfortabel aber es geht.
- Weitere Variante und die ist laut c't die bessere, wäre das Tool PVACut (http://www.tirtanium.de). Ebenfalls Freeware.


----------



## Keule (11. April 2003)

neues problem: als ich die videos aufgenommen habe (power cinema von medion) ließen sich alle videos bis eben normal abspielen.. jetzt ruckelt es öfters und das video spult irgendwie vor, auch wenn nur für ne sekunde .. neustart hat nix gebracht.. kennt wer das problem?


----------



## goela (11. April 2003)

Im gleichen Player abgespielt?


----------



## Keule (11. April 2003)

bei powerDVD is es ganz normal.
kann doch nich sein, dass es so ruckelt und vorspult


----------

